# ultrasonic cleaning



## dirt rider (May 25, 2017)

here is a 1985 rear derailleur in all its original filth  20 mins in the ultrasonic with simple green dilluted to bout 50% and it is as clean as its ever going to get


----------



## PCHiggin (May 26, 2017)

dirt rider said:


> here is a 1985 rear derailleur in all its original filth  20 mins in the ultrasonic with simple green dilluted to bout 50% and it is as clean as its ever going to getView attachment 472359 View attachment 472360




What model cleaner do you have?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 26, 2017)

Good question - I'm curious as well. I'm planning to use my Harbor Freight coupon on Memorial Day for one of these.


----------



## Dave K (May 26, 2017)

I have this one

https://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-63256.html

Crusty stuff can take several cycles but the parts always winds up spotless in the end.


----------



## dirt rider (May 26, 2017)

good ol harbor freight .  50 bux if you mix up the coupons right . i havent checked on the service plan with them but for a few bux more you get a good extended warranty . this one is a couple of years old and is still rockin.


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2017)

I usually add a little simple green to the mix. Helps get things cleaner.


----------



## OhioJones (May 31, 2017)

We have this one and the next step up here at work. Owners son uses water and water alone. I will look to purchase both once he begins to believe that neither works for crap. meh heheh
Will keep the Simple Green 50/50 in mind.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> We have this one and the next step up here at work. Owners son uses water and water alone. I will look to purchase both once he begins to believe that neither works for crap. meh heheh
> Will keep the Simple Green 50/50 in mind.




Simple Green can cut way down. 50/50 is too strong. I'd got 10 to 1 with water.


----------



## OhioJones (May 31, 2017)

catfish said:


> Simple Green can cut down. 50/50 is too strong. I'd got 10 to 1 with water.




Most excellent. Thank you.


----------

